# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Bà Nà – Cố Đô Huế 5 ngày đặc sắc

## fansipan02

*Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Bà Nà – Cố Đô Huế - Hà Nội*
_Thời gian : 05 ngày/04 đêm_
_Phương tiện : Máy bay_

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Biển Mỹ Khê                                                                      (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Đoàn dạo chơi tắm biển Mỹ Khê - bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Miền Trung vẫn giữ được nét hoang sơ.
*Tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố. Hoặc Quý khách tham gia chương trình “Du thuyền trên sông Hàn & giao lưu văn nghệ” (chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 02: Di sản thế giới phố cổ Hội An - Biển Cửa Đại                                       (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00*: Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, tiếp đó xe đón đoàn đi tham quan khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn, thăm chùa Non Nước nằm trong hang động trên núi với nhiều nhũ đá tự nhiên. Quý khách thả tầm mắt ngắm toàn cảnh biển Mỹ Khê và thành phố bên sông Hàn.
*12h00*: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa với món Cao Lầu nổi tiếng tại nhà hàng Phương Bắc.
*Chiều*: Đoàn đến thăm phố cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới, dạo bộ tham quan các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Hội Quán Phước Kiến…,
*17h00*: Đoàn lên xe về lại thành phố Đà Nẵng. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng - Khu du lịch núi chúa Bà Nà                                                  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00*: Quý khách ăn sáng và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.
*08h30*: Quý khách lên xe đi thăm cầu Thuận Phước - Cây cầu treo dây võng dài nhất Việt Nam, đến khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa, với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa xuân của nước Pháp. Du khách lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ cao chênh lệch lớn nhất thế giới, tham quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm.
*Trưa*: Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Xe đưa đoàn đến với Cố đô Huế - Kinh đô cuối cùng của chế độ phong kiến Việt Nam. Đến nơi, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Tối*: Sau bữa tối, Quý khách tập trung tại bến thuyền tham gia chương trình nghe Ca Huế - nét văn hóa đặc sắc của đất Thần Kinh xưa, thả đèn Hoa Đăng cầu may trên sông Hương. Kết thúc chương trình đoàn về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 04: Di sản thế giới Kinh đô Huế                                                                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng của khách sạn.
*07h30*: Quý khách lên xe đi tham quan Kinh thành Huế: thăm Kỳ Đài, Lầu Ngũ Phụng, Điện Thái Hòa, Hiển Lâm Các… khám phá cuộc sống nội cung của Vua Chúa dưới chế độ phong kiến Việt Nam. Tiếp đó đoàn đi thăm Chùa Thiên Mụ tọa lạc bên dòng Hương Giang thơ mộng, đoàn tự do tham quan chụp ảnh lưu niệm. 
*11h30*: Đoàn về ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tiếp tục đến thăm hệ thống các lăng tẩm tiêu biểu nơi đây như: Lăng Vua Khải Định, Lăng Vua Tự Đức, Đàn Nam Giao. Cuối ngày xe đưa đòa đi thăm và dùng cơm tối tại khu du lịch nhà vườn Phú Mộng - Kim Long. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 05: Cố đô Huế - Hà Nội                                                                                (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, dạo chơi tham quan và mua sắm hàng hóa và đồ lưu niệm tại chợ Đông Ba cho gia đình và người thân.
*Trưa*: Quý khách ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đón doàn ra sân bay Phú Bài đáp chuyến bay trở về Hà Nội.
*Chiều*: Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn trong nội thành, chia tay Quý khách - Kêt thúc chương trình tham quan. 

*VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ ĐỂ CÓ GIÁ TỐT NHẤT*
*BAO GỒM :*
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Bữa chính : 120.000 vnd, Ăn phụ :30.000 vnd)
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, chất lượng (02 người/ phòng – lẻ ghép ở 3). 
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Vé cáp treo khứ hồi Bà Nà. 
• Nước uống trên xe : 01 chai / 1 người / 1 ngày
*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng & Huế - Hà Nội. 
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình, chi phí phòng đơn, Thuế VAT.
*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi tính 15% giá tour . 
• Trẻ em từ 2 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
*---------------------------*
*CÔNG TY CP DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ:           441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* 
*Chi nhánh:     386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh* 
*Điện thoại:     04.6674.0888 /** 0241 626 6789*
*Mobile**:           0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)*
*Yahoo:            huythanhtravel / Skype: huythanh.290*
*Email:* *sales01@anviettravel.vn  /  Website:* *Anviet travel*

----------

